# Look factory tour



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/2010-velonews-tech-gear-galleries_102668?gallery=81&pid=1169


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Look <> Time


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

opps

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/2010-velonews-tech-gear-galleries_102668?p=102668?album=7&gallery=105


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

LOOK > Time


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks, cool pics!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

deadlegs2 said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/2010-velonews-tech-gear-galleries_102668?gallery=81&pid=1169



I know it is Time but it goes with the other link lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUlzcgyB8g0

Twiggy73


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

deadlegs2 said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/01/bikes-tech/2010-velonews-tech-gear-galleries_102668?gallery=81&pid=1169



I know it is Time but it goes with the other link lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUlzcgyB8g0

Twiggy73


----------

